# Thinking about moving to Rosarito Area from NY



## GrassISgreener

Hello All, 
I would first like to say its great having forums like this to help each other out, what did people do before the internet? I am considering moving to the Rosarito area, I want to get an apartment/house to rent in the 700-1000 dollar range, can you still get a decent place (waterview) in a safe community for that. Also safety is a main concern for me, is it a safe area. My last and final main question is being how I have an online business ( I ship items across the US) would it be smarter for me to keep my inventory in a office in San Diego because of the board crossing each time, will they make me pay customs duty on the items I need to ship (even if they are boxed with postage on it). 
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

Although we wouldn't consider living in a border area, you may have your reasons. Note that you must have INM permission to work in Mexico, so doing something online is technically illegal & you should not advertise the fact. Yes, keep all stock in the USA, for obvious reasons of duty, shipping costs, Mexican business license, accountancy, RFC, CURP numbers, export license, tax registration, etc., etc.


----------



## DWhitchurch

My wife and I have been poking forward to moving there soon. we also need to be close to the states for several reasons. you should have no trouble finding a place in your budget


----------



## joelpb

If you do not plan on crossing the border to offen You should consider la mission. it is a little further south but much nicer. For your price range you will be able to get
a very nice place.


----------



## chicois8

According to the main board on Baja (Baja Nomads) you should have no problem renting in Rosarita at a lesser price than you quote, because 800 expats have left Rosarita since the trouble began, on the bright side 300 have returned......

Are there gangs where you live in NY? 

Plus Rosarita is a notorious spring break town......


----------



## DWhitchurch

La Mission ? where is it located sounds like someplace we should include in our search trip. 


If you do not plan on crossing the border to offen You should consider la mission. it is a little further south but much nicer. For your price range you will be able to get
a very nice place.


----------



## joelpb

La mision is just south of rosarito. check out vivareal la mision for listings.


----------



## GrassISgreener

chicois8 said:


> According to the main board on Baja (Baja Nomads) you should have no problem renting in Rosarita at a lesser price than you quote, because 800 expats have left Rosarita since the trouble began, on the bright side 300 have returned......
> 
> Are there gangs where you live in NY?
> 
> Plus Rosarita is a notorious spring break town......


Im sure there are gangs, I haven't seen any, and I have been in some "bad" neighborhoods but have never really been affected of bothered by it. How is the violence in Rosarito, I haven't heard much, maybe because im on the east coast right now.


----------



## Mr Wahoo

*La Mision*



GrassISgreener said:


> Im sure there are gangs, I haven't seen any, and I have been in some "bad" neighborhoods but have never really been affected of bothered by it. How is the violence in Rosarito, I haven't heard much, maybe because im on the east coast right now.


We have a house in escrow right now in La Mision. It is just south of La Fonda, on the free road. Gated community. Probably cant discuss my realtor here, but he probably knows of rentals. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beto

*Useful details*

Hi, I live in Rosarito and sell products online, and do phone consultation, as well as working (with permission) in the area as a psychotherapist. I've been here about 2 years.

*Work permit: *

This is not legal advice, but I don't know of anyone getting into trouble for working in Mexico when their work was online. The concern is about immigrants that pose a threat to employment of nationals. Still, who could say you shouldn't play it safe? If you aren't sure you'd manage the Spanish paperwork well enough, you can use a service. I can recommend one that is not too costly and has always been effective. 

*Exporting goods:*

Mexico is unlikely to look at what you take out of the country. You would want to look at U.S. policies, since they inspect outgoing vehicles. If there is not a problem with your product crossing the border, you might want to enlist the help of a mail service and see if they are willing to take your products. There are several in Rosarito. 

I use a U.S.-based distribution service. The time you save can offset the cost if you use it to expand your business. 

*Rental prices:*

I have heard from people living in the severely underpopulated condo towers that you may be able to get something very nice for as little as $800 per month, ocean view included. Shop around and negotiate--it's a renter's market. You can get a fairly secure place in town (in a regular neighborhood) for $300 (no ocean view, no gated community). There's your range. Be very careful about not getting into a place with mold, especially closer to the beach. 

*Local advice:*

From there, English-speaking locals will have all sorts of advice for you. Network through the USBC for starters.

*Fear of violence:*

You didn't bring this up, yourself, but: Statistically speaking, you have low odds of experiencing violence. The stats used to scare you are largely from outlying impoverished areas of Tijuana, and are mostly a risk factor for people involved in the illicit drug business. When there is violence, it's repeated endlessly by people that want to scare you. This topic has been flogged to death on various forums, as you probably know. The main, realistic, concern is that poverty breeds petty crime. But people should take security measures anywhere, so any elevation of risk should just be a reminder. Of course, stats only do so much for you. The average person has one breast. Do the math! 

I'll just encourage you to *look at the style of the scary posts* (abuse of statistics, ample use of logical fallacies and rhetorical gimmicks, intimidation and character assassination and Google stalking of people that disagree with them, etc., etc.) 

The funny thing is, the fear-mongers always seem to herd people into a discussion of whether Mexico IS or IS NOT dangerous. That's goofy. It's more complicated than that. *I'd love to see them actually say "this X% odd ratio IS dangerous, therefore this location IS dangerous."* That would be a game changer called accountability.


----------



## ChrisNYC212

I suggest you go spend a month there and see how you like it. I am from NYC and go down to Tijuana for a month at a time. I love it but you need a car and there are other considerations to think about.

Safety is an issue for sure. How is your spanish ?

Living in Baja is not for everybody. If you just want to live better for cheap don't go. You will not fit in. If you love mexican culture and the whole baja scene then you stand a chance to really enjoy your time there. However you will have to stomach corrupt cops and red tape when handling personal matters like banking etc.

I'd love to get out of NYC. Good Luck.

Rosarito is very SSSSlow by the way. Don't expect a lively environment.


----------



## BajaExPat

*Rosarito is a good choice!*



GrassISgreener said:


> Hello All,
> I would first like to say its great having forums like this to help each other out, what did people do before the internet? I am considering moving to the Rosarito area, I want to get an apartment/house to rent in the 700-1000 dollar range, can you still get a decent place (waterview) in a safe community for that. Also safety is a main concern for me, is it a safe area. My last and final main question is being how I have an online business ( I ship items across the US) would it be smarter for me to keep my inventory in a office in San Diego because of the board crossing each time, will they make me pay customs duty on the items I need to ship (even if they are boxed with postage on it).
> Thanks


_*Welcome to Baja!*_

You will be able to find something in your price range with little problem. My strong recommendation is that you investigate the condo or private communities _at first_. While somewhat 'sanitized' it offers you a simple and trouble-free introduction to the community. After 6 months or so you will know your way around, have shopping and services down, and be comfortable with the region. Getting phone, tv, internet, all utilities and paying for them, etc., will be much easier when you are "in town" and part of a ready-made community.

There are many community organizations for social and civic involvement, and by joining, you will meet many new friends and be able to ask advice from all your new friends.

I have had several friends and acquaintances decide to move to Baja, and for them it was a mistake to not be centrally located... at first anyway. Dealing with utilities, services, repairs, shopping, etc., requires an adjustment. For example, I think La Mision is a quaint and beautiful area for those who are 'acclimated' to living here. But some I know moved out there and felt isolated and out of touch. That is solved once you have established yourself and learned your way around. Then if you run out of water or LP gas, need a locksmith or electrician, you have made some friends and learned how things work and made connections. Without being accustomed to the nuances of living in Mexico, and being somewhat remote, it can be frustrating.

Once you have been here a while and are comfortable with the area, made some friends, then you will have numerous different options. You can get away from the condo projects and start to really experience Mexico. So I suggest you take the 'easy way' for the first 6 months. Settle in, then find your paradise fully informed.

Re your business... I think it depends on the kinds of items and quantity. If the products are not controversial, you should not have any issues with entering the US. Coming south, the Mexican customs can be protectionist, but it depends on the "what" and the "how much." Many folks operate consultancies and eBay businesses without dealing with Mexican taxes, etc., but as with many things... it depends.

The good news is that there are several mail services in Rosarito that can handle normal mail and deliver to a private mail box. Packages will require arrangements. There are also service providers who can assist you with your visa requirements and/or business solutions.

Rosarito is not a typical 'border area' and we are separate from Tijuana. We have had very little drug cartel related crime, and that only because the highway running north. That does not mean that all crime has been eliminated... that is the same as most places. But there are also somewhere between 8,000 and 14,000 expats living in Rosarito, and none have been involved in the cartel problems. I am not aware of anyone leaving in any significant numbers... most of the active and involved community support and are proud of Rosarito.

If you follow my advice and live in a secure property like a condo project for the first period, you will soon learn which areas you will be comfortable and safe. It is not a 'real' Mexican experience because we are very tourist oriented here, but you do have the benefit of being able to be in the US quickly. You can live pretty 'Mexican' or 'American' depending on your tastes.

I live in Rosarito... feel free to stay in touch. I'm not in real estate or have anything to sell, but will be happy to share opinions and information.


----------



## piaxlou

hello everyone - i don't live in rosarito but i just wanted to let the questioner know i travelled around mexico for 3 months alone. no one bothered me and came to my rescue when i was lost..........i still remember a local fellow gathering me up as i almost missed my bus! lol
me encanta mexico. it is safe keep in mind it is a polite and modest culture and it's important "when in mexico........." keep our u.s. state of mind out of the mix and you will have a wonderful living experience. i really miss mexico and hope to be a transplant within the next year. baja in particular has such a diverse geography and perfect climate (most times) to enjoy the beauty of the outdoors. you won't need much to feel rich in mexico. 
i too will be doing work on my own that requires shipping throughout the states and will be doing so from san diego. personally i would not attempt to deal with shipping from mexico but that's just my opinion. saludos! pia


----------



## hadnuf

*Misión de San Miguel*



joelpb said:


> La mision is just south of rosarito. check out vivareal la mision for listings.


This must be the place called Misión de San Miguel on my map?

As long as we're in the general area, what about Ensenada? On paper it looks really interesting, but I have not yet been there. Any comments?


----------



## ChrisNYC212

hadnuf said:


> This must be the place called Misión de San Miguel on my map?
> 
> As long as we're in the general area, what about Ensenada? On paper it looks really interesting, but I have not yet been there. Any comments?


 Ensenada is a graveyard for the most part. During the summer it gets a little busier. It is a port city for cruise ships. You have your hotel zone and a few senor frog type places. The rest of the town is depressing with nothing to do.

You will want to go there from time to time if you live in Baja but I doubt anyone would want to live there full time. Maybe a hermit who enjoys solitude.

Go for the playas area in Tijuana. You get the beach and laid back atmosphere with a lively city just 10/15 minutes away. If you are into the Ensenada type places I would go further south into Mexico. 


Go for the views.


----------



## hadnuf

ChrisNYC212 said:


> Ensenada is a graveyard for the most part. During the summer it gets a little busier. It is a port city for cruise ships. You have your hotel zone and a few senor frog type places. The rest of the town is depressing with nothing to do.
> 
> You will want to go there from time to time if you live in Baja but I doubt anyone would want to live there full time. Maybe a hermit who enjoys solitude.
> 
> Go for the playas area in Tijuana. You get the beach and laid back atmosphere with a lively city just 10/15 minutes away. If you are into the Ensenada type places I would go further south into Mexico.
> 
> 
> Go for the views.


I am 62 years old and not interested in beaches or night life. My primary interests there would be outdoor stuff like fishing & photography. Maybe I would fit right in?


----------



## chicois8

ChrisNYC212 said:


> Ensenada is a graveyard for the most part. During the summer it gets a little busier. It is a port city for cruise ships. You have your hotel zone and a few senor frog type places. The rest of the town is depressing with nothing to do.
> 
> You will want to go there from time to time if you live in Baja but I doubt anyone would want to live there full time. Maybe a hermit who enjoys solitude.
> 
> Go for the playas area in Tijuana. You get the beach and laid back atmosphere with a lively city just 10/15 minutes away. If you are into the Ensenada type places I would go further south into Mexico.
> 
> 
> Go for the views.


Maybe the OP should look at these 2 sites and decide if Ensenada is really a GRAVEYARD.......

Baja Times - SINCE 1978 - English Language Newspaper of Baja California

http://www.ensenadagazette.com/


----------



## hadnuf

*Ensenada*



chicois8 said:


> Maybe the OP should look at these 2 sites and decide if Ensenada is really a GRAVEYARD.......
> 
> Baja Times - SINCE 1978 - English Language Newspaper of Baja California
> 
> Ensenada Gazette - Events and News from Baja California, Mexico


Did you post the same site twice by mistake? I'd like to see the other one. Thanks!


----------



## hadnuf

*Ensenada Links*



hadnuf said:


> Did you post the same site twice by mistake? I'd like to see the other one. Thanks!


Please disregard. At first one of the links didn't want to work, but I got it now. Thanks!


----------



## BajaExPat

ChrisNYC212 said:


> Ensenada is a graveyard for the most part. During the summer it gets a little busier. It is a port city for cruise ships. You have your hotel zone and a few senor frog type places. The rest of the town is depressing with nothing to do.
> 
> You will want to go there from time to time if you live in Baja but I doubt anyone would want to live there full time. Maybe a hermit who enjoys solitude.
> 
> Go for the playas area in Tijuana. You get the beach and laid back atmosphere with a lively city just 10/15 minutes away. If you are into the Ensenada type places I would go further south into Mexico.
> 
> 
> Go for the views.


As I've mentioned, I'm a fan and resident of Rosarito but in all fairness, I don't think I'd describe Ensenada as a graveyard. I think any city in a foreign country can seem "quiet" if you are unfamiliar and don't get involved in the local community. And actually, there is a very active and very involved ex-pat community in Ensenada.

Also, Ensenada has several universities, and that always provides youthful vitality and activities to any community. It has a balanced economy that is not exclusively tourist oriented.

Frankly, and with due respect, I think Tijuana Playas is closer to a 'graveyard.' It is a "bedroom" community where the Mexicans get up in the morning and go to Tijuana proper to work, school, etc; and there are very few things in which to be involved. Nice enough area... but not a big ex-pat community of any kind.

As I previously recommended... come on down and rent for a while before you buy. Then get involved a little... enough to get some first-hand recommendations and see for yourself. You really have many options.

Google Viva Rosarito.org on Facebook, and Rosarito Town Crier to start gathering some additional info.


----------



## piaxlou

hadnuf said:


> I am 62 years old and not interested in beaches or night life. My primary interests there would be outdoor stuff like fishing & photography. Maybe I would fit right in?


i was in san jose del cabo, baja sur - where i got to explore not only the beaches and fishing but hiking in the mountains and it's quite beautiful! or how about somewhere like todos santos? i stopped there on my way down to s.j del cabo and it has art, fishing, quiet; but a bit of tourist come through.


----------



## joelpb

Yes I think you would like Ensanada. There is plenty to do. If you like clubs they are
there. They have arts centers at the Unis. Lots of fishing, boating, golfing and many other actiivities. The weather is good also. It is a good base to travel from also, many places to go and see.


----------



## ChrisNYC212

My name is "ChrisNYC" not OP..willing to help if I can.

I had no idea of the gentleman's age...sorry. I still say though if you are willing to live in Ensenada you might want to consider moving further south. Why ? You get better weather and a more traditional mexican vibe. Some people like that some don't. That would be like me wanting a better life for myself by moving to New Jersey. 


The Baja 1000 is exciting. There is a great documentary about it on netflix. It is worth seeing.

By all means enjoy Ensenada. There are some beautiful views to be seen. I am off to Mazatlan next month for the first time.


----------



## piaxlou

chrisnyc212 - i wanted to visit mazatlan and then ferry over to la paz........i tried to get info about mazatlan and someone mentioned it might have some violence issues - i know i know most of mexico is very very safe. i live outside philadelphia and felt safer in mexico and i traveled all over from central highlands, D.F., baja and down to yucatan.

please post about mazatlan - thx!


----------



## ChrisNYC212

piaxlou said:


> chrisnyc212 - i wanted to visit mazatlan and then ferry over to la paz........i tried to get info about mazatlan and someone mentioned it might have some violence issues - i know i know most of mexico is very very safe. i live outside philadelphia and felt safer in mexico and i traveled all over from central highlands, D.F., baja and down to yucatan.
> 
> please post about mazatlan - thx!


 I have faith in Mexico and the people. That is why I feel comfortable going down to Sinaloa. At this point America is a lot more frightening to me . A lot has to do with culture and mentality. I happen to vibe well with mexican culture. I'd be more worried going to Detroit.

Hopefully Mazatlan works out for me. I'd like to combine it with my Tijuana trips. 

I will go to MZT Culiacan Guadalajara then returning from Mexico City.

I will write a report afterwards. Feel free to contact me if I can help.


----------



## piaxlou

i thought mazatlan might be one of the more interesting towns..............buen viaje amigo


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mazatlan is a beautiful city; both the old downtown with its plazas, mercado, opera house, etc.; as well as the malecon and beach. Then, there is the 'Golden Zone' or tourist trap stretch north of town. We love it there, in the cooler months, and have spent a couple of week-long vacations in Mazatlan.


----------



## Ken Wood

Beto said:


> Hi, I live in Rosarito and sell products online, and do phone consultation, as well as working (with permission) in the area as a psychotherapist. I've been here about 2


I appreciate posts that are well written, and this one is. Whether I agree with all your comments is irrelevant, and I'm not saying I don't, they are very well presented. Kudos, and I will eagerly look forward to future posts.


----------



## jasavak

I live in Rosarito... feel free to stay in touch. I'm not in real estate or have anything to sell, but will be happy to share opinions and information.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]



I will be in Rosarito a week from today . I am curious to see these Condos on the beach . Which ones do you recommend for someone who wants to pay under $1,000 rent ?


----------



## mickisue1

ChrisNYC--OP simply stands for "original poster".

It's not an insult, just a way of referring back to the person who posted something without having to scroll back and look up the name. Or, of having your readers need to do it.


----------



## Tech Girl

Beto said:


> *Rental prices:*
> I have heard from people living in the severely underpopulated condo towers that you may be able to get something very nice for as little as $800 per month, ocean view included.


*

Why are they "severely underpopulated"? 

And are they a little on the elegant side like some of the expensive condos located in downtown San Diego or are they a little on the dumpy side like the Pacific Beach apartment complex I live in? Pacific Beach is a nice community located in San Diego, situated right next to La Jolla, though PB has it's share of dumpy apartments, that's for sure.*


----------



## jasavak

*"severely underpopulated"*



Tech Girl said:


> Why are they "severely underpopulated"?
> 
> And are they a little on the elegant side like some of the expensive condos located in downtown San Diego or are they a little on the dumpy side like the Pacific Beach apartment complex I live in? Pacific Beach is a nice community located in San Diego, situated right next to La Jolla, though PB has it's share of dumpy apartments, that's for sure.




I just returned from a 5 day stay at the La Jolla condos just south of Rosarito . Only around 10-12 condos out of the hundreds had people staying in them . They have Villas on ground level , and there were only two of them with people in them . 


I visited the Calafia Condos down the road and it was a bit more populated , but not by much . Both are elegant with nice tiles , appliances and most have granite kitchens . They also have secured parking and nice landscaping with pools and jacuzzis . 

Calafia has an ocean view club house , a media room theatre , steam rooms , saunas , pool tables and more .


----------



## DWhitchurch

jasavak said:


> I just returned from a 5 day stay at the La Jolla condos just south of Rosarito . Only around 10-12 condos out of the hundreds had people staying in them . They have Villas on ground level , and there were only two of them with people in them .
> 
> 
> I visited the Calafia Condos down the road and it was a bit more populated , but not by much . Both are elegant with nice tiles , appliances and most have granite kitchens . They also have secured parking and nice landscaping with pools and jacuzzis .
> 
> Calafia has an ocean view club house , a media room theatre , steam rooms , saunas , pool tables and more .


Are their any weekly rentals at these locations? we are headed down to look for a place to retire


----------



## AlanMexicali

DWhitchurch said:


> Are their any weekly rentals at these locations? we are headed down to look for a place to retire


La Jolla de Rosarito in Rosarito Beach Vacation Rentals by Owner - La Jolla de Rosarito in Rosarito Beach VRBO, Vacation Home Rentals, Condo Rentals, FRBO Vacation Rentals, La Jolla de Rosarito in Rosarito Beach Travel Information


----------



## maryellen1952

As someone who is female and single and age 60 with no kids, I would carefully reconsider living in anywhere south of Tijuana unless you like a very quiet life. I lived in Tijuana for one year and moved to Rosarito and will return to TJ. I work in the U.S. so need to stay close to the border.
Everything in Rosarito or farther south closes at 7:00pm except on Friday/Saturdays. The reason this whole area is severely underpopulated is because all the babyboomers age 65+ don't have $$$ to spend as they once did. There are many more under age 60 Americans but they are all living in TJ as they are still employed in the San Diego area. I moved to Rosarito to be closer to the beaches but the problem is that due to the continual wind here esp. if you are on the beach side, you won't be at the beach much unless you like cold weather. And rents here are not any cheaper than Tijuana.


----------



## jasavak

DWhitchurch said:


> Are their any weekly rentals at these locations? we are headed down to look for a place to retire




There are plenty of rentals . The weekly rentals on the beach in the nicer ocean view condos go for $500-1,000 per week . The monthly rentals start at $700 if you commit for 12months . I saw a nice 1 bedroom on the beach in La Mision for only $350 per month with a 3 month minimum



http://www.baja123.com/Playas_de_Rosarito/Baja_California/Homes/La_Mision/Agent/Listing_28992493.html .


----------



## BajaExPat

DWhitchurch said:


> Are their any weekly rentals at these locations? we are headed down to look for a place to retire


Also consider La Paloma. It is one of the older developements, but nicely maintained and has the advantage of not being a high-rise. It is garden style, you don't need elevators, landscaped and you car is not a football field away. Plus, you are much closer to Rosarito... easy to get around and get acquainted.

Bajanor Rentals welcomes you to La Paloma Resort in Rosarito Beach


----------



## ptrichmondmike

GrassISgreener said:


> Hello All,
> I would first like to say its great having forums like this to help each other out, what did people do before the internet? I am considering moving to the Rosarito area, I want to get an apartment/house to rent in the 700-1000 dollar range, can you still get a decent place (waterview) in a safe community for that. Also safety is a main concern for me, is it a safe area. My last and final main question is being how I have an online business ( I ship items across the US) would it be smarter for me to keep my inventory in a office in San Diego because of the board crossing each time, will they make me pay customs duty on the items I need to ship (even if they are boxed with postage on it).
> Thanks


I have visited Rosarito a couple of dozen times, and it does have its charms. But you get the very same perfect climate and a lot more options in a very nice city a bit further south -- Ensenada. Both towns suffer from the influx of obnoxious young Americans who come south to get super drunk on weekends, but the rest of the time Ensenada is great to be in, if not quintessentially Mexican. There's a huge ****** population all along the coast from Tijuana to Ensenada (I've heard it's more than 100,000), so if you just have to be around other Americans sometimes (and that will probably happen), it's perfect. Ensenada is set on a magnificent half-moon bay, much prettier than plain old Rosarito, and also the gateway to Mexico's premier wine region, the Valley of Guadalupe. Some very good wine there. Ensenada is a city, with maybe 250,000 people, so it has all that Rosarito offers, plus much, much more. IMHO. And there are also pleasant smaller communities further south with fewer gringos. Be sure to feast on yummy seafood cooked directly on the beach by the fishermen themselves.


----------



## Beto

*Thanks*

Thanks for the encouragement. Right--tell me something I don't know or give me a new way of looking at something and then I'm interested, maybe especially if you disagree with me. 

:clap2:



Ken Wood said:


> I appreciate posts that are well written, and this one is. Whether I agree with all your comments is irrelevant, and I'm not saying I don't, they are very well presented. Kudos, and I will eagerly look forward to future posts.


----------



## Beto

*Rosarito vs. TJ*

I see your points, for sure, but I know you're wrong about everything closing at 7:00--though the loss of Americans and American $$$ has definitely taken a toll. But there is a good population of older expats that are community-oriented. 

And bear in mind the heat and smog in TJ can be pretty stifling in the summer. I guess you have to consider what is most important. But I must admit, it's kind of stressful taking the free diagonal route into TJ from Rosarito... it's kind of a disincentive. It's a shame, because I do like a more urban environment like TJ. 

But we like Rosarito because, compared to Playas, there's more of a "there" there, and the expats are very community oriented. I never see any signs of organized expat life in TJ... though I have a few friends there. 



maryellen1952 said:


> As someone who is female and single and age 60 with no kids, I would carefully reconsider living in anywhere south of Tijuana ...


----------



## maryellen1952

The opinions of a single person are going to be different from those of married/attached people as well as those of a retired person vs. those of a person still working or not financially set. Most of the single people I have met in Rosarito are hermits, i.,e., don't like nor want interaction with others and are happy living there.
As I mentioned, I have lived in TJ so very well aware of the conditions and unlike many I don't sequester myself in a gated community and I interact more with local residents rather than Americans as most do here.
So obviously your opinions are totally opposite of mine.


----------



## maryellen1952

Also...unlike 80% or more of American residents here I speak Spanish.


----------



## mickisue1

Read the comments of many of the posters here.

Those who live in MX may be married to Mexicans, work on a day to day basis with Mexicans for Mexican employers, or simply have chosen to live in places where the ratio of Mexicans to gringos is high.

While it's true that everyone has their comfort zone, it's unwise to assume that all or most people have the same one.

To claim that 80% or more of American residents of Mexico speak no Spanish,and sequester themselves in ****** enclaves, without the data to back yourself up, is akin to claiming that the suburbs are a vast wasteland of apolitical, materialistic jerks.

Reality is nearly always more complex and nuanced than our assumptions about it.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> To claim that 80% or more of American residents of Mexico speak no Spanish,and sequester themselves in ****** enclaves, without the data to back yourself up, is akin to claiming that the suburbs are a vast wasteland of apolitical, materialistic jerks.


 I may be mistaken, but I think that maryellen was referring to Tijuana, not to all of Mexico, when she wrote about most gringos not speaking Spanish and living in gated communities.


----------

